# Yewwww may be a ******* if...



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

It rained in the metropolis of Wild Peach, West Brazos today!

My daughter (in the tube) and her friend (on the horse) Abby is the dog, second tube passenger!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Red neck fo sho lol funny thanks for sharing


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

We used to do the same thing...except WE took turns being the horse...

Great times!


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

You on 347? My inlaws live on 348 and going to them it was flooded. They just rode the horse no tube ;-) awsome. We used a old small chevy nova rope and buggy board when I was in high school. Great times...

BP


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhh man. Funny thing. Just saw that I know both... Well all three in the pic haha. Tell Nat and Cait that they are awsome. Brought me back to my high school days haha. So disregard my post above. (wouldn't let me edit it)


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea a ctrl scroll will zoom... I guess there's other ways.

When I was a kid we would find 1/2 - 4" deep water on mowed grass like the old Jr High Football field grass track and used 1/4 =1/2" plywood scrap. We would run full speed and hit the board with the foot pressure and balance just right and see who could skid board the farthest. 

City boys I guess, no horses till we moved where the back fence was barbed wire for the pasture behind.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Ain't no "may be" about them photos......lol.......


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Love it!!!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like we got over 15" so far in West Columbia... and countin'

Dang frogs is tryinta get inna house!

Better watch out for snakes folks!

But hey, the sleepin' is great with the constant rain and infrequent thunder. I scraped my nose on the ceiling on a crack of thunder morning though! To be forthcoming I got a pretty big nose; probly only bounced 'bout 3 feet off th' bed!


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

water or snow thats a blast, city kids sure miss out don't they. lol


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sandy, I saw one of these pics on 11news the other night. I guess folks were sending in their storm photos...........


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, the moms sent them to the B'potr Facts, Brazoria County News, and Channel 2, which showed them briefly. 15 seconds of fame...



pg542 said:


> Sandy, I saw one of these pics on 11news the other night. I guess folks were sending in their storm photos...........


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm going to famous one day!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hold my beer?*

Yea, just don't let it be one o' them "Hold my beer and watch this!" things. I know how you young 'uns can be... so self-destructive!



sandybottom said:


> I'm going to famous one day!


----------

